# Arimidex for Gyno



## bigpoppie (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey all,
Been gone a while. Checking back in...
My endo gave 1mg a day of arimidex for my long standing gyno. I always heard that letro would be used in this case. Also 1mg is a lot more aggressive than any dosage I have seen.
What do you all think?


----------



## aon1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure this will help but I had a little flair up long while back when I was experimenting high test doses. Probably almond size probably little bigger and 1mg a day brought it down without issues. Keep in mind I hadnt had it for a long while and I'm not super prone if I watch my diet. I dont see giving it a go causing more issues and you can switch to a more aggressive approach if it doesnt work.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 5, 2020)

bigpoppie said:


> Hey all,
> Been gone a while. Checking back in...
> My endo gave 1mg a day of arimidex for my long standing gyno. I always heard that letro would be used in this case. Also 1mg is a lot more aggressive than any dosage I have seen.
> What do you all think?



Arimidex will prevent aromatization so in a sense it will "starve off" the gyno. However the most effective way to treat gyno is through a SERM. Tamoxifen will work directly in getting rid of the gyno. It baffles me the things some doctors come up with. He has basically given you the sledgehammer approach. That dose of adex could give you much more side effects that the gyno itself. 

You obviously need to control estrogen more effectively. My recommendation would have been a tiny dose of AI for that purpose. The lower the dose the better. Even just twice weekly dosing could work very well. So if you are staying on test you stay on the AI to prevent future issues. Then you use a small dose (10-20mg) of tamoxifen/nolvadex whilst you have the gyno. So you use a low dose of both the AI and SERM together and approx 5 days after the gyno disappears you drop the SERM and carry on with the low dose AI protocol.

The AI alone should work but I wouldn't use the dose he has prescribed. I would snap the tabs in half and run that daily until the gyno disappears then I would swop over to twice weekly dosing just to prevent the same happening again in the future. Obviously you will need to monitor your hormone levels (test, estrogen etc) during this time and can adjust things is needed. But a general rule is the lowest effective AI dose possible and if you can use none at times even better. 

Are you blasting or on TRT? How do you inject your TRT and what dose are you on. What are your typical test and estrogen blood results?


----------



## bigpoppie (Jul 8, 2020)

So no blast. Just 100mg/week tet c
Estrogen tends to run at the top of range (dont remember numbers right now) test was 4** about 2 weeks after 200mg shot.

Thank you for the help

I would like to run a cycle again after he stops seeing me every 3 months, but I don't have the motivation to lift these days.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 12, 2020)

i know I re-posted a good write up about "anti-estrogen" blockers and serms for batteling gyno I found helpful on another forum years ago. Gotta go through my posted threads and find it, to remember all the info. might help out. 

I like using arimidex but areomasin worked too.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 15, 2020)

lycan Venom said:


> i know I re-posted a good write up about "anti-estrogen" blockers and serms for batteling gyno I found helpful on another forum years ago. Gotta go through my posted threads and find it, to remember all the info. might help out.
> 
> I like using arimidex but areomasin worked too.



Aromasin is probably my favorite AI if I had to pick one.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 14, 2020)

My fav is aromasin but arimidex is very similar. 1mg ed is a high dose. I wouldn't stay on that dose for too long.


----------



## GearPro (Aug 22, 2020)

Very few doctors will prescribe Letro for off label use. If something were to go wrong and they had to defend their prescribing practices to a medical licensing board, there is too little research they could point to in order to defend their choice to prescribe Letro. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong, just that it’s the reality. 

Frankly, the fact that he prescribed you anything at all is fairly lucky. Many endos still won’t script anything for gyno, no matter how bad it is.


----------



## bigpoppie (Oct 9, 2020)

GearPro said:


> Very few doctors will prescribe Letro for off label use. If something were to go wrong and they had to defend their prescribing practices to a medical licensing board, there is too little research they could point to in order to defend their choice to prescribe Letro. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong, just that it’s the reality.
> 
> Frankly, the fact that he prescribed you anything at all is fairly lucky. Many endos still won’t script anything for gyno, no matter how bad it is.



Interesting - thank you


----------



## bigpoppie (Oct 9, 2020)

AGGRO said:


> My fav is aromasin but arimidex is very similar. 1mg ed is a high dose. I wouldn't stay on that dose for too long.



I haven't shit right since. I am off now, but am keeping the script:sFun_zipit:


----------



## repriot (Oct 11, 2020)

bigpoppie said:


> I haven't shit right since. I am off now, but am keeping the script:sFun_zipit:



Did the 1 mg a day help you?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2020)

bigpoppie said:


> Hey all,
> Been gone a while. Checking back in...
> My endo gave 1mg a day of arimidex for my long standing gyno. I always heard that letro would be used in this case. Also 1mg is a lot more aggressive than any dosage I have seen.
> What do you all think?



Have you ever tried a SERM for your gyno like NOLVADEX?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 13, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Have you ever tried a SERM for your gyno like NOLVADEX?


Bingo. I had a very small amount and using Letro did nothing. Within days Nolvadex did the trick. Gone. AND, Letro is a sledgehammer, way too much e2 removed for our purposes. I'd suggest using Aromasin to prevent but should something occur at the breast tissue, I'd opt for Nolvadex/Tamoxifen. Hope things are sorted out for you.
Grim


----------



## Finephysique (Oct 22, 2020)

Aromasin is my favourite too, it is the only that doesn’t kill my sex drive


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 28, 2020)

I got gyno from testicular cancer at age 17, just right after I turned 17 and I was embarrassed my ball as giant so it got worse, Gear doesnt even make it worse which shows how crazy it was making my hormones.

Nolvadex is great for it though and now I still have it until next year (finally gonna get it removed) but youd never notice it bc when Im on TRT my nips stay tight for some reason.

If Im "clean: no TRT or anything you can see the puffiness and nolva alone seems to lessen it almost entirely, I know this contradicts the norm, but its how I react i suppose. 

I may find an old pic and post it and you wouldnt think "he has gyno" but when I was sick it showed more bc I was so thin

Never taken letro or aromasin so maybe should give them a go. When 500mg Test wont affect my nips or tissue and tightens my nips but a swollen ball gone malignant made my nips far itchier than I could ever imagine. Had I known then Id have taken nolva or something and prevented or maybe stopped it. 

Maybe getting older and bigger it just doesnt look as bad anymore. My GF thinks I dont need gyno surgery but it would make me extremely happy Id probably cry. Its been 17 years with it. Planned to get it removed then it all of the sudden was tissue but nips were normal so I didnt and it was also not a plastic surgeon bc of no insurance so I didnt want a botched surgery like my cancer surgery was


----------

